# Hey guys check out these DP pics.



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Ultrafault said:


> To those looking for a different type of DP. Shame on you.


I was looking for a different type of DP


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I presume that thing is not a service.

I also presume you could pile all the discos you can fit in there; however, your calculated load needs to be at or under the nameplate rating for the switchboard.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Giver yer SqD rep a hollar with that info Ultra, chances are if it's buss you can add....~CS~


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Did you look under that blank to see if there is any mounting hardware ?


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

dronai said:


> Did you look under that blank to see if there is any mounting hardware ?


No my fist stop for questions is you guys.

I did call my sqd rep. But I miss posting too much to pass up an opportunity to. If you are a good detective you can figure out where I work from the pics.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I do a lot of electrical maintenance and service work in a building with four of those dist. panels around it. Buckets and mounting hardware are readily available for it. I'm sure you wont have an issue finding parts for it. 

As Eric said.......just watch your calculated load.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

We are only pulling 175 amps total for that building on a heavy day. the other half of the service is feeding a ATS.


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

What's DP stand for? What are buckets? So many questions, so little time!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Ultrafault said:


> No my fist stop for questions is you guys.
> 
> I did call my sqd rep. But I miss posting too much to pass up an opportunity to. If you are a good detective you can figure out where I work from the pics.



?


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

dronai hit the brad on the noggin. DP's don't always have full buss behind blanks.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ultrafault said:


> If you are a good detective you can figure out where I work from the pics.


Do,you have one of these?


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> Do,you have one of these?


Yes, I think we have a couple. It is a huge ordeal when they decide to bloom.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

if the bus bars go all the way up to them blanks you should be able too.


----------

